

Show HN: Mr. Poole - A butler for Jekyll - theOnliest
https://github.com/mmcclimon/mr_poole

======
jvzr
Funny how we had the same idea for the name:
[https://github.com/jvzr/MrPoole](https://github.com/jvzr/MrPoole)

But kudos to the OP for delivering. I switched over to Middleman, so mine will
never be publicly released.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Make that another one:
[https://github.com/bearwithclaws/poole](https://github.com/bearwithclaws/poole)
(2 years ago!)

Never really released as well. Kudos for releasing it.

~~~
theOnliest
Ha! It seems like the obvious name if you're going to write a helper
application for Jekyll. Most of the things I saw poking around were to
generate scaffolding, which Jekyll can do by itself now.

I was annoyed with manually moving files around, so obviously the solution was
to spend many more hours than I ever would have spent doing that writing this
instead.

------
noufalibrahim
I was a lot less imaginative and wrote a little Emacs mode called Hyde which
can be used to manage a Jekyll blog -
[https://github.com/nibrahim/hyde](https://github.com/nibrahim/hyde)

------
shadesandcolour
Very similar to this set of Rake tasks: [https://github.com/gummesson/jekyll-
rake-boilerplate](https://github.com/gummesson/jekyll-rake-boilerplate)

Looks good regardless

------
asiekierka
It might end like moot.it. Just saying.

~~~
goblinfoblin
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Case_of_Dr_Jekyll_and_M...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strange_Case_of_Dr_Jekyll_and_Mr_Hyde#Mr._Poole)

